# More testing is required, but so far I'm not impressed.



## TonyTopper (Sep 20, 2021)

You must have a very nice sister if she let you set up a temporary shop in her basement.

I have the Oneida Dust Deputy Deluxe Cyclone Separator kit. It's been alright, more similar to the Bauer in appearance. But I've never gotten dust in my actual vacuum from the Oneida. In fact, nothing hardly ever makes it to the actual vacuum container.

I do like that the Dustopper has a lower center of gravity. Thanks for the review. Cheers.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

> You must have a very nice sister if she let you set up a temporary shop in her basement.
> I do like that the Dustopper has a lower center of gravity. Thanks for the review. Cheers.
> - TonyTopper


I agree with your observations about my sister. Best of all she is a Maker to the extreme and has some tools that even I envy. I really do like the low profile of the Dustopper and it did an excellent job. I'm looking forward to playing with the Oneida. Scott


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review *MGR*... I'm strictly a *Dust Deputy* user and am so impressed with it that I would never consider any alternatives.
Nevertheless reviews like this can only help other members deciding which way to part with their hard earned shekels.

I'm guessing that centre of gravity would be an issue with any of the front end separators, however, it can easily be rectified by either a fancy or a quick dirty cart… after all it is only used to pick up "rubbish".


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

After seeing your video and the videos on the Dustopper web site. With my limited space I'm going to get a Dustopper for under one of my work benches. Good review.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Quick question - are you positive the lid the cyclone is mounted on sealed to the bucket. I test mine by firing up whatever incense I can find and running it around the area of my Dust Deputies and Super Dust Deputy to insure none of it is being drawn in.

That said, I just posted a cart I built with the DD under the vac and which works like all get out. A gallon of fine dust later, nothing obvious is collecting in the vacuum, other than a light coating that dims the mirror finish of the stainless interior.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/315508


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

> Quick question - are you positive the lid the cyclone is mounted on sealed to the bucket. I test mine by firing up whatever incense I can find and running it around the area of my Dust Deputies and Super Dust Deputy to insure none of it is being drawn in. https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/315508 - Kelly


Hey Kelly. I did a follow-up video after applying every recommendation that my views suggested, and the sum of the suggestions resulted in better performance. Still, more slipped past the cyclone than I expected and after having to invest more time and money into it I'd opt for the Dustopper if I had to do it over. Scott

Here's the follow-up video:


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the review. Its nice to see competitive products to the Dust Deputy if nothing else to help spur innovation but I am glad to say you checked this one off the list.

I am currently using both the Dust Deputy and the Dustopper. I think the Deputy is better in overall performance but sometimes you just need something with a lower profile. The Dustopper fits underneath my blast cabinet in the basement along with a small shop vac and is doing a fine job in that environment.


----------

